# Frustrating CRYPT32.dll error



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Hi,

Something weird and frustrating happened to my computer tonight.

When I woke it up from being asleep or in hibernation mode, it automatically rebooted to install a Windows update that I have been putting off for a few days. One of the applications that updated was Adobe Flash Player. Once the update finished, I opened Firefox and tried to watch a video on ESPN.com. None of the videos were working on ESPN, so I went to MTV.com to try to watch some videos. Those did not work, either. I then decided to do a System Restore to yesterday's restore point (before the updates) to get Flash to start working again. This is where the problem gets worse...

After rebooting during the system restore process, the screen went blank (plain black screen) and an error message popped up:

"LogonUI.exe - System Error
The program can't start because CRYPT32.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."

This error message keeps popping up. I can't really do anything. I can get to the blue screen for the Registry check(?), and I can get to the Safe Mode options menu, but the OS won't boot past either of those menus. I can't get to my desktop screen to try to do something/anything else.

Please help.

By the way, everything worked fine before the Windows update/Adobe Flash update occurred.

My Setup:
Sony Vaio 64-bit
Windows 7 Home Premium
320GB, 2.26 GHz, 4GB RAM
I don't know what else to list here. I'm a noob.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Hello and Welcome.
Try to install a *32-bit* ver of Adobe Flash Player.
Recently Adobe has released a 64 bit Flash player 11 that caused some errors on some computers. You are not the first one that has problem with 64-bit ver of Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Thank you.
Hmm... I would try that but I can't seem to do anything right now.

I can't get to the "home" desktop screen where the Start Menu is located, etc. That error message I listed in my previous post prevents me from being able to do anything.

I tried live chatting with Adobe Support earlier before I posted my original message here, but they charge a fee ($39) just to get any answers from them.

So, yeah. I'm really stumped right now. That darn error message won't let me do anything. I don't know what else I can do, if anything.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Now I think it is not depends to Adobe because there are some other people had the same problem and it happened just for system update not Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## kekedeheart (Jun 15, 2012)

no way! it happened to me this morning... it is so frustrating because i have so much work to do and i did some research and they tell you to formate your computer... my computer does not have a cd hardware so i can't do that  hopefully there's a solution and i won't have to pay someone to repair it


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Please post which update that was to help with troubleshooting.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm not sure which update it was. My computer automatically checks for updates, and then alerts me when there is a new update to install. In the System Restore process, before I started the System Restore, it said the last restore point was created before a "critical update." The date for that restore point was the day before the update, or the day of the update. That's all the info I know of about that update.


----------



## kekedeheart (Jun 15, 2012)

this is the thread that helped me repair my pc:http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1057061-crypt32-dll-error-cannot-start-2.html

so there are three options: restore your system to another date, restore your system to the factory level (when you first bought your computer) but with a backup option. and there's another option but i did not try it because my pc is in french and I wasn't sure if I could do it like the guy did since his pc is in english.




he made a video and shows how he copied the missing file to the C disk
before you get to the three options here is what you do:

1) restart your computer and click on F1 repeatedly (it might not work the first time, but restart it until you make it to the Windows Boot Manager screen.
2) Press F8 go to Advanced option. Highlighted Repair. press enter.
3)Next window is "System Recovery Options" (make your selection for Country) click next. Log on window key in your usual logon details.
4)Next window "Choose a recovery tool". you can either choose system recovery which did not work for me, pick the commands options like the guy who uploaded a youtube video or restore it to the factory level.
with the factory level option, i have to reinstall programs like microsoft office though...

I hope my explanation wasn't too horrible.


----------



## kekedeheart (Jun 15, 2012)

Restoring to the factory level seems like a drastic measure in my opinion (I am not a professionnal in any way) so think about it o.o


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

The solution is to boot to a Windows 7 CD and copy over the crypt32.dll (as demonstrated in the video referenced) or boot to a linux-based OS such as Puppy Linux and copy the file from other directories on the afflicted computer, such as the dllcache or an i386 folder, to the system32 folder.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

I found this which perhaps explains the video problem. It doesn't look like that was caused by the MS updates but rather the flash updates.

http://www.wilderssecurity.com/showthread.php?t=326245

May have to do with the RealPlayer plugin.


----------



## rawr_meow (Jun 16, 2012)

hi !

i have the same problem  i tried to do everything i could , but it is not working  btw , the worst is that this isnt my laptop so i need to fix it before he comes back 
i dont know what i did and i dont know what to do anymore 


CAN SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP ME  I REALLY DO NOT KNOW WHAT I SHOULD DO


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

rawr_meow said:


> hi !
> 
> i have the same problem  i tried to do everything i could , but it is not working  btw , the worst is that this isnt my laptop so i need to fix it before he comes back
> i dont know what i did and i dont know what to do anymore
> ...


Take a look HERE Page 2,3,4,...


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

Hello
When I start my laptop I do not get the windows starting as shown in the video it directly shows the error. I tried pressing F1 many times but the windows boot manager is not starting. Should I press F1 wait, shut down n again restart n press F1 and continue this procedure or should I keep pressing F1 till it shows the boot manager and not restart?


----------



## iKarnt (Jun 17, 2012)

If it was me, I would boot to safe mode, the search out the latestes win updates and uninstall them. If safe mode didn't work, I would copy registry hives from regback and se if that works... Then I would rebuild.luck


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

I had thought mine is shutting down n restarting now i realized it was going to sleep...by the way how to restart the laptop? I use Samsung. It has only power button and there is no button for restart... what do I do?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You have to insert a Windows 7 CD to boot from in order to do the fix. If you don't have it you can borrow one from a friend for this purpose.

You can follow the instructions in this post:

http://forums.techguy.org/8383924-post35.html

BTW, it looks like Windows Updates were not the cause of the problem but rather Adobe Flash updates.


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

is there any way where we can restart the laptop without the restart button?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

What restart button are you referring to? How do you start it normally, by pressing the Power button, no?


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

i was able to restart now...then i pressed F1 n then F8 but i am not finding Repair Your Computer...what should I do?


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

Is it not possible to repair without the windows CD?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

You need a CD to boot from. If you can't borrow Windows 7 from someone you can download Puppy Linux to boot the machine and then copy the file to the proper directory. Unfortunately, I can't walk you through that procedure. I'll see if I can find someone else who can.


----------



## nhmdp (Jun 18, 2012)

Ok at last I was able to fix it. Tried all the things that you all said here. Thanks a lot everyone. I was scared that my laptop will not function again. And I did not require the CD. Once again thank you.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Okay, so I went to the other thread located at the link below and found a couple posts with suggestions I will try.

URL: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/1057061-crypt32-dll-error-cannot-start-2.html



mhd1360 said:


> Insert Windows DVD and wait until you see Windows 7 installation main page .
> Click on "Repair your computer"
> click Next
> You have to know where is your original windows 7 is stored,In this page at the top of that It writes "*Windows 7 on ( D: ) Local Disk*"
> ...


Also, I watched the Youtube video that was posted. I got the Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit CD from someone I know, too.

MY QUESTION: Since I have Win7 64-bit, should "*CD\Windows\System32*" instead be "*CD\Windows\System64*" for my computer?

I don't want to test this solution/method until I get an answer for my question above. Thanks for all the help from everyone who posted so far.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Not if it's crypt*32*.dll.

By the way, you never need the Vista or 7 DVD to replace files. They are all located in the Side-by-side folder, which is also why sfc doesn't need the DVD.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Elvandil said:


> Not if it's crypt*32*.dll.
> 
> By the way, *you never need the Vista or 7 DVD to replace files*. They are all located in the Side-by-side folder, which is also why sfc doesn't need the DVD.


Thanks for the clarification Elvandil. Admittedly, I don't know enough about Windows 7 so apologize for any misinformation.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> Not if it's crypt*32*.dll.
> 
> By the way, you never need the Vista or 7 DVD to replace files. They are all located in the Side-by-side folder, which is also why sfc doesn't need the DVD.


Thanks.

I don't know where the side-by-side folder is located, so I used the Win7 CD/DVD I got from a friend.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

So , did you fixed it ?


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Good News: mhd1360's solution worked and my computer is working again. Woohoo! Thank you.

However... Two messages popped up on my screen after the successful boot. 1) A notification for an Adobe Flash update popped up (I ignored it/clicked on "Remind Me Later"); 2) System Restore failed (clicked "OK" or whatever).

I tested Firefox again and went to ESPN.com to watch a video. The video is lagging, and it is causing Firefox to act very "buggy." Does anyone have any solutions to fix this problem and/or advice on what to do about the Adobe Flash Update that popped up?


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

More pop-ups:
- Firefox update
- Java update

Should I go ahead and update these? (Do you think this will help minimize any "bugs"/lags?

Also, I still want to address the Adobe Flash Update since that was what caused all this mess. Should I update that, too?


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Glad to hear that you are online again with the sick computer.
Please tell me about the ver. of your Shockwave Flash.
It's on FireFox\Tools\Add-ons\Plugins (Screenshot attached)

Update : Firefox Ver. and Java Ver too please


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Shockwave Flash 11.2.202.228 (11.2 r202)
Firefox 5.0 (I have been ignoring these updates because I think Ad Block Plus wouldn't work with the new Firefox before. But that was a while ago, it might work now. Not sure.)
Java version 6 update 31

Firefox + Flash video seem to be working better. I tried a few more ESPN videos, as well as a few Youtube videos. They all seem to be working again. I just want to minimize any problems going forward in the future.


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

Shockwave 11.2 is up to date but not JAVA , the latest ver is 7
I attache a list of AD Block that works with latest ver. of FireFox (ver 13)
Good to hear it's working better, 
Let us to know if we could help in any subject.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

Java wouldn't let me update to version 7. I manually checked for updates, but Java says it's up to date (v.6).
Thanks. I updated Firefox and it didn't say Ad Block Plus was affected, so I guess it works now. I didn't go up to Firefox v.13 because it said my add-on for AVG Safe Search isn't supported yet in Firefox 13. So, right now I have Firefox 12.

I'm still wondering if I should update Adobe Flash again. I'm just worried. I don't want to update it and have the same thing happen again.

Does anyone know if Adobe worked out the kinks/fixed the problem?


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

As I didn't got this problem on my computer, I don't know if the problem back.
But its unlikely


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

hapapinoy24 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I don't know where the side-by-side folder is located, so I used the Win7 CD/DVD I got from a friend.


It's the SxS folder, but the names are so inscrutable, you will find it faster with a search in Windows.


----------



## hapapinoy24 (Jun 14, 2012)

mhd1360 said:


> As I didn't got this problem on my computer, I don't know if the problem back.
> But its unlikely


Ok, thanks.



Elvandil said:


> It's the SxS folder, but the names are so inscrutable, you will find it faster with a search in Windows.


Oh, okay. Thanks.

--
To the admins and mods:
Will you please leave this thread open until I find out if the Adobe Flash problem is fixed? Gonna search the Web to find an answer while waiting for an answer here, too.

Update: My question is regarding an Adobe Flash Player pop-up message that has appeared after I boot for another required update.


----------



## rmlh1 (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi
I have the exact problem
Cannot get my laptop to reload windows in any mode.
Getting crypt32.dll missing
Seems this is happening to a lot of people 
Does anyone have a cure
Rml1h


----------



## mhd1360 (May 28, 2012)

rmlh1 said:


> Hi
> I have the exact problem
> Cannot get my laptop to reload windows in any mode.
> Getting crypt32.dll missing
> ...


Take a look *HERE *from page 2..4
It's a solved problem.


----------

